# Same Adoption Procedures For Friends/Family?



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

One of my fosters went to live with a friend and I still had her fill out the application,even though I have known her since High School. She had no problem with it and we were even laughing at the whole thing because I see her all of the time and know how she is with her other animals. If you had a friend or family member who wanted to adopt from you,would you still make them go through the whole protocol? I do and for the most part it isn't a problem. I have had many associates or even people that were supposed to be friends refuse to fill out an application,which meant they didn't get a dog!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I voted yes, because it's nice to just have that application on record for the organization/shelter you're fostering for. Aside from this, if they aren't willing to fill out an application then they clearly are either being immature or don't want the animal that badly. 
Regardless of how well I know them, they should be willing to fill it out like anyone else.


----------



## guatemama07 (Nov 28, 2011)

I agree, either way, I would ask someone to fill out the paperwork, and if I were the adopter, I would expect to fill out the paperwork. It just makes sense to have everyone follow the same rules, especially if records need to be kept. I would not expect a friend or family member to make an exception for me.

And I agree that someone that won't do it is either immature or doesn't really want the dog. Neither would be good.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Yes, and I might add I have a few family/friends that I wouldn't give a fish to


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Same Here!




JakodaCD OA said:


> I might add I have a few family/friends that I wouldn't give a fish to


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I voted yes and would like to say in addition that I would not process their application or do their home check. I would have someone else do it so it was not biased.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Yes, and I might add I have a few family/friends that I wouldn't give a fish to


This!

I ended a friendship over someone breaking an animal related promise. I refused to be used again so she could neglect then dump another animal.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

My aunt adopted from us recently and I know her pet ownership history intimately plus I know she has the money for life to care for dogs. She lives quite comfortably, to say the least. 
And she spares no expenses - a previous Dachshund had back surgery and another went to Germany and came back with her. Same dog went to Nevada and a few other spots (my uncle traveled for his work), so I knew she'd be a great owner. If I didn't know her pet ownership history so well, I'd have had her do the application. 

I did have her complete the agreement we use which was not an issue at all.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

at the rescues i volunteer for even if i myself want to adopt my own foster i still have to go thru the application and pay the fee etc..so yes i would def have friends/family do it too


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes, because that process would help me turn down my sister, who should never own a pet....I somehow end up with everything she takes in


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes. The rescue I work with doesn't really give me a choice though. The applications go to two other people. If THEY approve, then it is passed along to me (as the one fostering the dog) and I'm allowed to make the call and setup the adoption. I can't just give a foster dog to a friend or family member and the rescue not notice.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> I voted yes and would like to say in addition that I would not process their application or do their home check. I would have someone else do it so it was not biased.


This. And, you need to have the paperwork for a legal trail should questions of ownership or where a dog went comes up.


----------

